# What prop for 25hp 2 stroke



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i bought a turning point express 15 pitch for the same motor and love it. i picked up a bunch of speed and its an all around good prop. loaded down with gear or empty


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Good then the 13 pitch I have will be perfect


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't get a 10X11...I put one on my 25 yamaha 2stroke and lost 2 mph and gained a few hundred RPM [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Don't get a 10X11...I put one on my 25 yamaha 2stroke and lost 2 mph and gained a few hundred RPM  [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


Why not?  What kind of boat do u have?  I had a powertech 10 x 11 3 blade powertech on my old classic.  Ran 31.5 mph and 6100 rpm which is pretty good for me until I added a standard moderate cupped on mine.  The result came better at 33 mph and 5950 rpm.

Its depend on your boat and the load.


----------



## steven32708 (May 24, 2010)

well my load is usually going to be just 2 guys and poles/tackle so pretty light. What advantage does cupping give to a prop?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

pending on amount of cup added, but generally it gets the prop to stay connected with the water better. this is helpful when turning quickly and when the motor is high on the transom. not sure about with little boats/motors, but te offshore center consoles add cup to lift the bow or stern more, pending on where te lip is added on the blade


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Just ran the 13 Pitch Cupped Prop today ... Runs Great ! Lots of Stern Lift !!!

I would keep it But It is a Yamaha Prop ... I have a Merc ... ;-)


----------

